# Sweet Potato Canning?



## Marshel54

I just dug my sweet potatoes and have been researching how to preserve them. 
Several of my potatoes have been sampled by critters or had an encounter with the shovel. The sights I have visited say to cure at 55 degrees for at least a week. The sights also state only perfect ones. 
I am thinking about cutting out the critter eaten portions of the potatoes and canning them up along with shovel damage one. The recipe that I have found states "Cure the potatoes for at least a week."
Can I go ahead and can the damage ones without curing? Or should I cure the damage ones also?


----------



## blissful

All good questions.

I think that with sweet potatoes (we just grew them this year for the first time), it is important to develop the sweetness. I may be wrong but curing also develops the sweetness more. In addition, it dries them out a little for longer storage. I've heard of curing them at 90 degrees F also, with high humidity, in a tent, for a week or so. Since you are not going for whole potato long term storage (without canning), you might be able to just can them.

This article talks about developing the sweetness by putting them in warm water below boiling, to develop the sweetness more.
The Best Roasted Sweet Potatoes Recipe | Serious Eats

What am I going to do with our sweet potatoes? I'm not sure. I'm thinking of cutting them up, putting them in less than boiling water like the article says, and then pressure canning them. Chunks.

I'd love to hear from more experienced sweet potato growers/canners/curers if they have information on them.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I think I don't agree with the 90degree/humid environment as a matter of principle and no  knowledge.   When I've brought potatoes up from cool basement storage and put them in the kitchen pantry and forgotten them a few days, they have turned fuzzy and not good to say the least.  

Good luck finding a good way to can your sweets.


----------



## blissful

> Place in a warm, humid spot - 85 to 90 degrees - for five to seven days.  Suggestions include a greenhouse or a small, heated room with a  humidifier or a bucket of water.


10 tips to growing sweet potatoes: Get the soil hot | OregonLive.com
It's pretty common advice for curing.
Here is another:


> [FONT=&quot]Sweetpotatoes should be cured at 90 degrees F and 85% humidity for 5 to 7 days.[/FONT]


https://www.vanengelen.com/pejtest/12sweet.htm


----------

